# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Canon EOS 5D Mark III body

## PITHON

Продам Canon EOS 5D Mark III body


Новый, только приехал.
Цена вопроса: usd 3200

Если интересуют объективы для него или другие камеры - обращайтесь.
[email protected]

----------


## PITHON

Есть новая техника, и постоянно что-то приезжает. 
кроме того - iphone 4, iphone 5 по хорошим ценам.

Обращайтесь.
067-4 828 828

----------


## agan4ik

> Если интересуют объективы для него или другие камеры - обращайтесь.
> [email protected]


 что из объективов есть на кроп?

----------


## PITHON

все на заказ, доставка 1 неделя (максимум 10 дней)
что Вас интересует?

----------


## ozls

Интересует Nikkor 85 1.4D, сколько будет стоить?

----------


## PITHON

> Интересует Nikkor 85 1.4D, сколько будет стоить?


 1000$

----------


## Katar

Гарантии, получается, нет никакой?

----------


## AlexBer

Сколько будет стоить привезти Canon 650D китовый?

----------


## agan4ik

> Сколько будет стоить привезти Canon 650D китовый?


 киты разные бывают (18-55, 18-135, 18-135 STM)

----------


## AlexBer

> киты разные бывают (18-55, 18-135, 18-135 STM)


  18-55

----------


## Focster

canon d60 body сколько?

----------


## PITHON

> Сколько будет стоить привезти Canon 650D китовый?


  пока нет по хорошей цене . просили недельку подождать





> canon d60 body сколько?


 750$

----------


## Andreiyy

сколько 6д

----------


## ToSic

тоже интересует 6D
цена body  \ kti

----------


## PITHON

Canon EOS 6D Body =  usd 1950
Canon EOS 6D kit 24-105 = 2780

----------


## ToSic

как с оплатой ? аванс ? полная предоплата или можно после того как приедет и проверить его на работоспособность ?

----------


## PITHON

небольшая предоплата для подтверждения серьёзности намерений, а остальное по приезду

----------


## Kacha

Будут 650D по хорошей цене, обязательно напишите  :smileflag:  
все возможные комплектации.

----------


## PITHON

ок, конечно же.

----------


## seamju

Доброго времени суток. Интересуют:
Sigma 85 f/1.4 (на Canon) 
Sigma 30 f/1.4 (на Canon)

Возможно? Почём?

----------


## PITHON

Приветствую!

SIGMA-85 f/1.4 =  usd 880
SIGMA-30 F/1.4  = пока нет по хорошим ценам

----------


## Dr_Monk

Интересует Canon 580ex 2 или 600ex.

----------


## Genfald

Скажите, вот я заказываю у вас объектив, а он приходит, предположим с браком. Как тогда быть?

----------


## PITHON

очень просто - не покупаете его и все. Если был какой-то небольшой авансовый платеж - возвращаю его в полном размере.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.02.2013 в 23:50 ----------




> Будут 650D по хорошей цене, обязательно напишите  
> все возможные комплектации.


 650D 18-135 = 980$
650D 18-55 = 680$
650D body = 650$

---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.02.2013 в 23:53 ----------




> Интересует Canon 580ex 2 или 600ex.


 Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT = usd 560

----------


## PITHON

Всем привет!

Есть в наличии Canon EOS 6D (WiFi): usd 1900

А также несколько интересных стекол для Canon:
SIGMA-85 f/1.4 = usd 880
SIGMA 8-16mm = usd 625
Canon EF 135mm f/2.0L USM: usd 950
Canon EF 8-15mm f/4.0L Fisheye USM: usd 1275

Все абсолютно новое.

Контакты для связи:
- киевстар 067 4 828 828; 
- мтс: 099-2511486

----------


## dak_dak

доброго дня .
интересует цена на новый Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II

----------


## PITHON

> доброго дня .
> интересует цена на новый Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II


 Приветствую!
*2200$* (по курсу разумеется) сейчас смотрю даже в газетах где цены всегда были в долларах указаны - люди стали гривнами писать. даже как-то не привычно

----------


## tsar1965

Доброго дня!!!
А что есть или под заказ из телевиков Canon...
Интересует...70-200L 4 IS USM,70-300L IS USM,100-400L IS USM,28-300L IS USM....

----------


## PITHON

> Доброго дня!!!
> А что есть или под заказ из телевиков Canon...
> Интересует...70-200L 4 IS USM,70-300L IS USM,100-400L IS USM,28-300L IS USM....


 Спасибо за запросы.
EF 70-300 F4-5.6L IS USM: 1375$
EF 70-200mm f/4.0 L IS USM: 1140$
EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM: 1530$
EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6 L IS USM: 2575$

если есть еще пожелания - спрашивайте.

----------


## dak_dak

> Приветствую!
> *2200$* (по курсу разумеется)


 цена хорошая, но нет смысла на заказ -fotomost 2216$  и будет завтра...
спасибо.

----------


## DImco

есть на Nikon что-то??? и сколько стоит??

----------


## Filipus

У Вас только оптика и тушки? Или радио синхронизаторы тоже есть.

----------


## PITHON

> цена хорошая, но нет смысла на заказ -fotomost 2216$  и будет завтра...
> спасибо.


 А Вы когда хотели бы купить?
Если действительно завтра - то я не успею. а если еще недельки 2 будете выбирать и думать - то может и у меня купите если сойдемся в цене  :smileflag: 
что скажете?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.03.2013 в 03:56 ----------




> есть на Nikon что-то??? и сколько стоит??


 сейчас нет к сожалению. а что бы Вы хотели и когда?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.03.2013 в 03:57 ----------




> У Вас только оптика и тушки? Или радио синхронизаторы тоже есть.


 в наличии нет. под заказ. Вам какой нужен?

----------


## Filipus

> в наличии нет. под заказ. Вам какой нужен?


 интересуют PIXEL King for Nikon
вот такие
http://www.foto.ru/pixel_king_for_nikon_wireless_ttl_flash_trigger_se  t.html

----------


## DImco

Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G AF-S
Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR II AF-S Micro Nikkor
Когда , не знаю, вещи не первой необходимости.
Но к маю хочу купить.

----------


## PITHON

> Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G AF-S
> Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR II AF-S Micro Nikkor
> Когда , не знаю, вещи не первой необходимости.
> Но к маю хочу купить.


 Приветствую!
Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G AF-S: usd 425
Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR II AF-S Micro Nikkor: usd 900

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.03.2013 в 09:53 ----------




> интересуют PIXEL King for Nikon
> вот такие
> http://www.foto.ru/pixel_king_for_nikon_wireless_ttl_flash_trigger_se  t.html


 пока не получил ответ от своих поставщиков. как только - сразу сообщу
Всем хорошего дня и с наступающими выходными  :smileflag:

----------


## EQUUS

CANON EF 100 mm f/2.0 USM сколько будет стоить если будет?

----------


## andrey2006

> Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR II AF-S Micro Nikkor: usd 900


 А какая выгода в такой покупке, если даже в папарацци это стекло продается дешевле чем Вы предлагаете?
 Не говоря уже о том что в других магазинах можно и за 6500 купить да еще и с гарантией. Мне интересно приобрести данное стекло, но по интересной цене, а Вы продаете не знаю ноый или нет но без гарантии дороже нового с гарантией.

----------


## PITHON

> А какая выгода в такой покупке, если даже в папарацци это стекло продается дешевле чем Вы предлагаете?
>  Не говоря уже о том что в других магазинах можно и за 6500 купить да еще и с гарантией. Мне интересно приобрести данное стекло, но по интересной цене, а Вы продаете не знаю ноый или нет но без гарантии дороже нового с гарантией.


 я предлагаю абсолютно новый. Какие-то стекла и камеры у меня дешевле, чем в магазинах, какие-то мне нет выгоды продавать дешевле, поэтому предлагаю ту цену, которую смогу сделать. а выбирать что выгоднее для Вас - только Вам. 
касательно гарантии - если готовы переплатить за неё - можно и гарантию сделать.

----------


## andrey2006

так дело в том, что относительно Вашей цены я, покупаю в папарацци или в подорожнике дешевле с гарантией, конечно я выберу подорожник или папарацци, тем более что и там и там еще и скидку предоставляют. Я думал Вы предложите более дешевую цену, пусть даже и без гарантии.
http://podorozhnik.ua/ob-ektiv-nikon-af-s-105mm-f-2-8g-if-ed-micro-vr.html
http://www.fotomagazinpaparazzi.ua/item.php?id=11373&n=nikon_105mm_8g_if_ed_vr_ii_af_  micro_nikkor
http://kt-group.com.ua/index.php?product_slug=nikon-af-s-vr-micro-nikkor-105mm-f28g-if-ed-&productID=2812

----------


## PITHON

> так дело в том, что относительно Вашей цены я, покупаю в папарацци или в подорожнике дешевле с гарантией, конечно я выберу подорожник или папарацци, тем более что и там и там еще и скидку предоставляют. Я думал Вы предложите более дешевую цену, пусть даже и без гарантии.
> http://podorozhnik.ua/ob-ektiv-nikon-af-s-105mm-f-2-8g-if-ed-micro-vr.html
> http://www.fotomagazinpaparazzi.ua/item.php?id=11373&n=nikon_105mm_8g_if_ed_vr_ii_af_  micro_nikkor
> http://kt-group.com.ua/index.php?product_slug=nikon-af-s-vr-micro-nikkor-105mm-f28g-if-ed-&productID=2812


 Да, отличные цены у них. а Вы когда хотели бы купить?
Может у меня получится сделать интереснее, я должен проверить.

----------


## andrey2006

ну к середине или к концу мая, я тут даже объяву тиснул в "куплю". В принципе как предложение хорошее подвернется, так я и готов купить, деньги есть.

----------


## tsar1965

> Да, отличные цены у них. а Вы когда хотели бы купить?
> Может у меня получится сделать интереснее, я должен проверить.


  Скажем так...в Папарацци не самые сладкие цены!!!Есть и дешевле...
Были бы рады чтобы у Вас получались интересные цены!!! Тогда глядишь и покупатели найдутся!!!
А при ценах которые у Вас сейчас,врядли кто-то созреет.Все таки магазин есть магазин,даже если он и через инет!!!Даже при разнице в 100$ на хорошую линзу,я куплю в магазине.(ИМХО)...

----------


## seamju

> А при ценах которые у Вас сейчас,врядли кто-то созреет.Все таки магазин есть магазин,даже если он и через инет!!!Даже при разнице в 100$ на хорошую линзу,я куплю в магазине.(ИМХО)...


 А какая разница где брать? 
Я беру где дешевле, не вижу смысла переплачивать за стекло даже 50 баксов. Поставщики у них одни и те же... Да и, что даёт магазинная гарантия?

----------


## Corban_jum

А 2ые марки заходят?

----------


## PITHON

> А 2ые марки заходят?


 Их уже не выпускают вроде. можно на e-bay поискать не совсем заюзаные

---------- Сообщение добавлено  31.03.2013 в 14:49 ----------




> А какая разница где брать? 
> Я беру где дешевле, не вижу смысла переплачивать за стекло даже 50 баксов. Поставщики у них одни и те же... Да и, что даёт магазинная гарантия?


 Спасибо за понимание

----------


## tsar1965

> А какая разница где брать? 
> Я беру где дешевле, не вижу смысла переплачивать за стекло даже 50 баксов. Поставщики у них одни и те же... Да и, что даёт магазинная гарантия?


  Так дешевле же нет у ТС...!!!
А при одинаковой  стоимости стекла за штуку баксов +-,я отдам предпочтение магазину!!!(ИМХО)...

----------


## PITHON

Друзья, формирую новую посылку.
Кого что интересовало - даю обновление по ценам

Canon EOS 6D body: usd 1850
Canon EOS 650D body: usd 615
Canon 60D (18-135): usd 1000

Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II: usd 2100
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4.0 L IS USM: usd 1150
Nikkor 85 1.4D: usd 1000
Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G AF-S: usd 490
SIGMA-30 F/1.4mm (for Canon): usd 400

Также есть Nikon D7100 kit 16-85: usd 1900
Nikon D7100 kit 18-105: usd 1150







Что закажем до конца недели - уже 13 апреля будет тут.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.04.2013 в 14:13 ----------




> Так дешевле же нет у ТС...!!!
> А при одинаковой  стоимости стекла за штуку баксов +-,я отдам предпочтение магазину!!!(ИМХО)...


 по этому поводу вот мое мнение - если посмотрите разброс цен в интернет-магазинах очень большой.
я думаю, что просто товар поднялся в закупке и поэтому те, кто имеет остатки - продает по старым ценам (если еще не продали). новые же везут уже по новым ценам. Поэтому моё мнение - если есть желание купить - покупайте в тех магазинах по низким ценам если у них еще осталось что-то в наличии. если нет - всегда можете купить у меня  :smileflag:

----------


## tsar1965

Cпасибо за пожелание!!!
Но на данный момент я не вижу подорожания в инет магазинах,да и в наших Одесских...

----------


## PITHON

Друзья, есть желающие купить Canon 5D mark3 за 2900$ ?
собираю посылку, думаю что еще добавить по хорошей цене  :smileflag:

----------


## Shoorlik

интересует 18-135 STM. какая цена?

----------


## PITHON

> интересует 18-135 STM. какая цена?


 Имеете ввиду вот такой объектив, я правильно понял?

----------


## shamray

> Имеете ввиду вот такой объектив, я правильно понял?


 Очевидно неправильно. Имелся в виду новый объектив с STM мотором
http://market.yandex.ua/model.xml?hid=90613&modelid=8335721&clid=502

----------


## ToJl

интересует sigma 35mm 1.4 (кенон)

----------


## Doc.

Вспышка Nikon 910 (новая). Сколько получится? Спасибо

----------


## Shoorlik

Вот этот http://www.canon.ru/For_Home/Product....5_5.6_IS_STM/

----------


## PITHON

> интересует sigma 35mm 1.4 (кенон)


 Пока могу предложить только SIGMA-30 F/1.4mm (for Canon): usd 400
а по Вашему вопросу - скоро скажу.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.04.2013 в 16:18 ----------




> Вспышка Nikon 910 (новая). Сколько получится? Спасибо


 не смогу сделать сильно дешевле чем в магазинах.
если готовы подождать до 13 апреля - привезу за 430$/ но надо определиться с заказом до конца недели.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  06.04.2013 в 09:11 ----------




> интересует sigma 35mm 1.4 (кенон)


 Готовы заплатить 950$ за эту линзу?
я что-то даже не нашел в магазинах её, чтоб цены сравнить  :smileflag:

----------


## Shoorlik

Так что на счет STM?

----------


## PITHON

пока нету вроде. не могу найти такой

----------


## Shoorlik

ну а простой 18-135 сколько?

----------


## PITHON

> интересует 18-135 STM. какая цена?


 нашел, 350$
но надо проверить в понедельник есть ли в наличии на складе. по идее должно быть все ОК.
интересная цена?

----------


## Andreyben

Сколько Sigma 35 f/1.4 for Canon? Вы так и не ответили.

----------


## Shoorlik

> нашел, 350$
> но надо проверить в понедельник есть ли в наличии на складе. по идее должно быть все ОК.
> интересная цена?


 ну вроди ничего...
чтонадо, чтоб заказать?

----------


## PITHON

> Сколько Sigma 35 f/1.4 for Canon? Вы так и не ответили.


 950$ по курсу "книжки"

---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.04.2013 в 13:24 ----------




> ну вроди ничего...
> чтонадо, чтоб заказать?


 в понедельник проверю наличие, чтоб быть на 100% уверенным, что все гуд. после подтверждения с Вас 100$ предоплаты и я заказываю. а остаток - 13 апреля в обмен на линзу.
Устраивает такой вариант?

----------


## `KG`

вспышка 910 за 430 очень интересное предложение еще будут по сладким ценам?

----------


## Shoorlik

"с Вас 100$ предоплаты и я заказываю. а остаток - 13 апреля в обмен на линзу."
а какие гарантии?

----------


## PITHON

> "с Вас 100$ предоплаты и я заказываю. а остаток - 13 апреля в обмен на линзу."
> а какие гарантии?


 а какие Вы хотели бы видеть гарантии?

----------


## Shoorlik

я не знаю. Вы этим занимаетесь, вы должны знать. Просто, кому я потом докажу, что дал вам 100 еу.?!

----------


## PITHON

можно сделать оплату через банк на счет физ.лица. у вас тогда останется подтверждение оплаты, дата и сумма.
можно расписку. можем в почте зафиксировать.

----------


## Filipus

> вспышка 910 за 430 *очень интересное предложение* еще будут по сладким ценам?


 Я сам, себе хочу взять SB910 третью, (сейчас есть одна Sb900 и одна Sb910), но не понял, если она без скидки  в Папарацци стоит 3477   грн. (435$)  со скидкой 415$ (так я брал), в чем "_очень интересное предложение_"?

=====
Как с кингами для никон, пока не слышно?

----------


## ToJl

огромнейшее спасибо Андрею
заказал сигму 35мм 1.4, приехала в кратчайшие сроки и дешевле чем в магазине

----------


## `KG`

Я не знал цену в папараци. И сколько будет 17-55 2.8 никон?

----------


## Andreyben

Очень благодарен Андрею за объектив.  Ответственный и очень вежливый продавец. Рекомендую.

----------


## PITHON

Анатолий, Андрей, спасибо за покупки.
Сделал пару тестовых снимков уже Вашими Сигмами и влюбился в это стекло. Действительно волшебный объектив!
Вам творческих успехов!

----------


## `KG`

есть что по вспышкам 700 например?

----------


## PITHON

> есть что по вспышкам 700 например?


 По вспышкам не получается у меня хорошие цены делать. за SB-700 я бы хотел 350$
Друзья, готовится новый заказ. если есть какие-то пожелания - говорите.
Обязательно буду везти *Sigma 35мм, f/1,4*  -  Сказочное стекло! для Nikon надо кому-то такое?

кстати, кто-то фоткает на iphone? есть в наличии такая причиндалина: 



набор объективов для телефона. Fisheye, ширик и макро!  :smileflag: 
кому надо такой?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.04.2013 в 22:44 ----------

Появился в продаже объектив Canon EF 16-35mm F2.8 L II  (Б/у)

легкие следы ношения на поверхности, небольшая потертость на задней линзе - абсолютно не влияет на качество изображения. Получаются прекрасные снимки!
реальные фото объектива ниже





в комплекте: объектив и крышечки к нему
Хочу 10 тыс грн

Контакты для связи:
киевстар 067 4 828 828; 
мтс: 099-2511486
skype: avish828

----------


## Shoorlik

сколько денег? набор объективов для телефона. Fisheye, ширик и макро!

----------


## PITHON

> сколько денег? набор объективов для телефона. Fisheye, ширик и макро!


 За набор из 3-х объективов - 800 грн.
соединяется с телефоном магнитным кольцом (идут в комплекте)

Кстати, совместим с кучей разных телефонов:

-iPhone 3G / 3GS / 4G / 4S (see notes below)
- iPad,iPad 2
- iPod Nano 5th, iPod Nano 6th
- HTC Dream / T-Mobile G1
- NDS DS-i
- Notebook / Netbook (eg. Mac / Macbook / eee-pc / laptop)
- Mobilephone / PDA / Smartphone...
- Degital Camera (for example: kodak Zi8, kodak Zi6, Ativa Mini HD)
- Kodak Ze-Series: Playfull
- Kodak Zx-Series: Playsport / Zx3, Playsport / Zx5, ZxD
- Kodak Zi-Series: Playtouch, Zi8, Zi6
- Pocket Video Cam Vado HD
- Pocket Video Cam Vado HD 2nd gen
- Pocket Video Cam Vado HD 3rd gen
- Sony HD Camera - Sony Bloggie MHS-PM5K
- MacBook Pro / Air
- Blackberry BOLD 9000 Blackberry BOLD 9650 Blackberry Curve 8330 Blackberry Curve 8350i,
Blackberry Curve 8900 Blackberry Pearl 8110 Blackberry Pearl 8120 Blackberry Pearl 8130,
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220 Blackberry Pearl Flip 8230 Blackberry Storm 2 9550 Blackberry Storm 9500,
Blackberry Storm 9530 Blackberry TOUR 9630
- Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 SII

----------


## EQUUS

Интересует canon 100 2.0 , сколько будет стоить?

----------


## marakesh

сколько Canon 50mm - 1.4

----------


## PITHON

не выгодно такие возить. цена будет та же что и Украине можете купить

----------


## Прохожий!

CANON EF 24 mm f/2.8 IS USM какая цена будет?

----------

